# Electra Charger FC



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]http://http://i1327.photobucket.com/albums/u664/axlemount112/IMG_3068_zpsd6b7acdb.jpg







Hi all,,just finished a modified AMT FC,,"Electra Charger" I call it. Lots of scratch built stuff,,almost all of it in fact,,except the body+ floorpan.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Your link is incorrect.
Here is the correct link to view pics i1327.photobucket.com/albums/u664/axlemount112/IMG_3068_zpsd6b7acdb.jpg
Nice concept.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Your link is incorrect.
Here is the correct link to view pics http://s1327.photobucket.com/user/axlemount112/library/?sort=3&page=1
Nice concept.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

vypurr59 said:


> Your link is incorrect.
> Here is the correct link to view pics http://s1327.photobucket.com/user/axlemount112/library/?sort=3&page=1
> Nice concept.


 Ok,,I see,,at PB theres 4 different "links" to use on right hand side of pics,,sometimes its different which one works on any given site. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Skymnky261 said:


> Ok,,I see,,at PB theres 4 different "links" to use on right hand side of pics,,sometimes its different which one works on any given site. Thanks for the kind words.


No Prob, I was just helping so everyone can see your beautiful work.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

vypurr59 said:


> No Prob, I was just helping so everyone can see your beautiful work.


Why thanks,,you all have some great stuff here also. :wave:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Really cool concept! Nice detail right down to the markings on the fire extinguisher! Did you make your own decals for this build?


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

whiskeyrat said:


> Really cool concept! Nice detail right down to the markings on the fire extinguisher! Did you make your own decals for this build?


Thanks WR,,,the decals are leftovers from my decal bx,,I cant afford new stuff,,thanks for the kind words


----------



## moparz65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wicked cool...nice work!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

moparz65 said:


> Wicked cool...nice work!


 Thanks Mpr65,,sorry bout late reply,,yea its kindof different,,not sure Id try it again,,lol alot of bugs to work out as it went along. But it was worth it,,thanks for looking! :wave:


----------

